# Turbocharger Bypass Valve Control Circuit: Malfunction



## KRL_UK (Jan 17, 2009)

I've noticed recently that I have a re-occurring fault code:
1 Fault Found:
000051 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve Control Circuit: Malfunction / Open Circuit
P0033 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 12
Mileage: 40627 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.01.16
Time: 19:47:19
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1331 /min
Load: 32.5 %
Speed: 11.0 km/h
Temperature: 85.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
It always seems to occur at while the car is not boosting and at low revs - RPM: 1331 /min and Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Just wondering if anyone has any experience of this code? I've done a search on the various forums and could not find much apart from replace your DV which I would not mind doing but I want to be sure that its broken first. I've not logged my boost yet but I am pretty sure that its boosting ok and as I already said this fault code seems to occur off boost.
Any ideas?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

IIRC there is something wrong with your DV sounds electrical and not the usual issue of it being torn. 


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 12:35 PM 1/26/2010_


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

DV is unplugged? Something is wrong with the DV or the plug on the DV.


----------



## KRL_UK (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*

Yes I was wondering if its the connector or something. The code does not log constantly though, only sometimes. The DV is plugged in and all looks ok.


----------



## KRL_UK (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_IIRC there is something wrong with your DV sounds electrical and not the usual issue of it being torn. 

_Modified by tdotA3mike at 12:35 PM 1/26/2010_

Have you seen this before then? Any more details?


----------

